# Buyer Beware



## mikeold (Nov 26, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know to watch where they purchase a smoker, shop around and compare. I own a 34" GOSM. I had been looking at them for a couple of months at Gander Mountain and finally decided to purchase one.  Just before I went to Gander Mountain I happened to see that Wally World (Walmart) had them for $129.00 verses Gander Mountain's $149.00. So I stopped at Wally World to look at them. Thank goodness I did, I couldn't believe the difference in Quality. The quality of the GOSM at WalMart SUCKED! The unit was made of very light guage steel, the wood box was much smaller and also made of light guage steel. Overall very chincy. It had a shipping weight of 54 lbs. The unit at Gander mountain was constructed of much heavier guage steel and included a cast iron wood box. It had a shipping weight of 85 lbs. The cast iron wood box sure didn't make up the 30 lbs difference. The unit at Gander mountain was much higher quality. These were supposed to be the same model number. It's a shame that Great Outdoors had to lower themselves to Walmarts level to gain shelf space in thier store. If I hadn't taken the time to check the two out I would have probably ended up purchasing one at Wally World and would have been convinced that anything Great Outdoors produced was junk.


----------



## monty (Nov 26, 2005)

WOW! Thanks for the alert! Items like this that we network to our fellow smokers help us all! Lets hope this sends  a message to the retailers!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey Mike,
     I found the same thing  some time back. I went with my youngest son to look at gosms. He was in the market for a smoker and wanted the propane type. We settled on one at Lowe's and I believe the cost was $148. You are absolutely right about the comparison shopping. I even found that there were differences in dampers on some of the charcoal fired smokers (also made be Great Outdoors). Some of them only had one damper .... right in the top. I really think we also need the two in the lower part of the unit. Anyway, good post! I just wish I had made a similar post back when I was shopping with my son and saw the differences. 

Fl. Bill


----------



## mikeold (Nov 27, 2005)

srmonty, Fl Bill,


I sincerely agree that we need to post these things when we run across them. I just wish that there was some way we really could send a message to retailers.

Mike


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe the one at Gander is called a Big Block and the other at Wal-Mart is called a Wide Body. I much prefer the Big Block, I have two of the stainless steel double-walled models from Sams $325 each.

You're right about shopping around....you can't tell the difference from the pictures on the Internet.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 30, 2005)

Big Block is my pick also. It's made by Great Outdoors and measures 24"W X 15"D X 36"H. It's stainless steel and I've pointed Santa towards my local Sam's Club ($298). I left a similar message on another thread but from what I have seen of this smoker, it has to be one of the best. The double walls are impressive. 

Fl. Bill


----------



## mikeold (Nov 30, 2005)

I made a mistake in my first post about which GOSM I have I said it was the 34" model but I have  the 36"H X 16"W X 16"D model. Both units I looked at were exactly the same model number and measurements but the Wally World one weighed 30 lbs less than Gander Mountains. Believe me its was shameful. When you opened the door you it flexed terrible. Much thinner guage steel all around. 

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2005)

Yep that's the way it is at Wally's world.  The one I looked at for my brother only had three racks instead of four and the wood chip box was way too small.  

My wife saw that Wally had a FoodSaver on sale and offered to get it for me as an early X-mas present. She was surprised when I told her that she could get me one as long as she didn't buy it at WalMart.

People like the cheap pricing on Brand Names that WalMart offers but a lot of the time they don't realize that they a buying a cheaper product  until it's too late. It may have the same model number and be $50.00 less than the same model at Sears but the quality is not there.

The only thing that I don't have a complaint about is their food. :mrgreen:


----------



## rpkoran (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello All,

 I just looked at the smoker at Gander Mountain last week and they have a sell going on till the end January. If you go to there website and click on the current ads. I went to Appleton Wisconsin they advertise the following model for 149.99. CFM Home Products 36 Inch Extra Wide Gas Smoker. This is a company out of Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. I see that everyone is talking about Great Outdoors model at Gander Mountain. Is this a name mistake by Gander Mountain in the current ads? Does CMF Home Products make this smoker for Great Outdoors? I cannot remember what the name plate said on the door of this smoker. I know the emblem was a redish color. I would like to know before I buy this unit next week. All your help is appreciative as this will be my first gas smoker purchase. 

I will be a addict to smoking meat forever,
Randy


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 15, 2006)

Randy they are the same thing

CFM bought out great outdoors sm


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 28, 2006)

As a follow up, Santa understood my craving for the Big Block. I am very impressed with the trim and fit of the smoker. It is the SS modle and had dual walls. I can't believe the increased efficiency and heat retention. As a matter of fact, last Tuesday, I cranked up my Char Broil Slilver Bullet (side by side off set) and smoked a brisket and three racks of ribs. Everything turned out wonderful .... especially the brisket. It was warm here (upper 60s) but windy. I used a little over 20# of charcoal and a full bag (about 20#) of hickory chunks. The previous week, I used the Big Block to smoke two butts. I can't measure the gas I used but I only needed a couple hand full of hickory chips. I really enjoy using both smokers but the big block is definitely more effieicnt and easier to use.


----------



## gortiz (Jul 8, 2006)

little confused!

just saw the 34 inch gosm on wally's website for 129, odds are that is the flimsy version?

where is a good nationally brand place to buy a 34 gosm made out of the good materials and how much can I expect pay??  can you ballpark it?

also, how do i know if i'm buying the better gosm?  they should make a distinction between these things.

thanks all


----------



## dave11 (Jul 8, 2006)

These post are absolutely dead on. I am one of the victims of wallmart's smokey mountian smokers,(the smaller version, not the big block.)When I seen what I could have got elsewhere, for a few dollars more,I was very disapointed. When I went to buy the charbroil silver smoker, I went to home depot, and not wallmart. Dont get me wrong, Im not bashing wallmart,  :? I shop there all the time. I just wont buy a grill or a smoker there. I would like to suggest this to you. Go to wallmart first and look at there smokers. Then go somewhere else and look at theres. Trust me, after you do that, you will know the difference. And the price difference is around 20 -30 dollars, BUT, your getting a smoker or grill that will last you a lot longer, you will be much happier with it, and it will perform better for you. Make your smoking experience a pleasent one. Dont let a cheaply built smoker ruin all the fun.


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 8, 2006)

there are 3 different models of gas---
a regular---99 at wally world--
a wide body--129 at wally world---
a big block ---at homers depot for-189-

i think some people are confusing the 
wide body and the big block models.

they are all the same height.

they have different widths.

they have from no vents to 3 vents--

i


----------



## dave11 (Jul 8, 2006)

Larry, you are absolutely correct sir! I own the smaller model. I wish I would have bought the big block now. And bought it somewhere besides wallmart. Hindsight is 20/20


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

I bought my GOSM Gasser Big Block through Home Depot Internet sales. Got a Father's Day special with free delivery. Paid $189 and no sales tax. Here's a clue to what you are getting......the ship weight was over 90 pounds! GOSM arrived on the tail end of an eighteen wheeler.
Hope this helps!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 11, 2006)

yo dave 11,
so you have the wide one--[middle size]???

i think they are - [the 3 gas models]
16 inch wide  [reg]
then 20 inch wide  [wide body]
then 24 inch wide  [big block]

could you tell me how many air inlets, or smoke outlets, and if they are adjustable on your model??


----------



## dave11 (Jul 11, 2006)

The one I have is 16x16. One vent on top and two intakes on the bottom. I have the small one. Yes It is gas. At the time I got this one, I wanted the big block, But my wife said "Nooooo...... you dont need it......There is only two of us." I dont know why I let her hang out with me sometimes!! :)  Only kidding.


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 14, 2006)

Dave, she obviously doesn't know the meaning of the word "NEED".


----------



## q3131a (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the $99 version from Wally World and it works great. It has been in service for almost 2 years without a hicckup.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 5, 2008)

i just saw this post and went with the wide body.  i haven't had a chance to use it yet since it was just delivered today, but wish i would have came across this earlier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  the only advantage to getting the cheaper one is less weight for when i have to move i guess, lol.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW, talk about digging out of the archives!!  This thread was originally started in 05!  Goes to show some things stay the same!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 5, 2008)

what can i say, i'm at lunch and bored! lol


----------



## trent (Jun 5, 2008)

This may have been the case in 2005, but I haven't seen any verification of the facts that one is a different gauge steel than the other.  All the original post was based on was the shipping weight difference which was due to the different size.  I have been wrong in the past though....(once)


----------

